# What Food and Cooking Related Gifts Did Santa Bring?



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Linda got her very own K-Sabatier _au carbone_ knives. A 10" cook's knife, engraved "I am Linda's;" and a 4" paring knife, engraved "I am Linda's Too." The profile on the old cook's knife was starting to get screwed up because it had been sharpened so many times over the years, and I never had a matching paring knife. Also, no doubt about the ownership of these babies!

We got another coffeemaker. This one is a Royal Coffeemaker modern Copper balance, vacuum syphon. It's gorgeous.



It needed a new grinder. I impulsively bought a KA Pro Line because I liked its looks so much, Can you blame me?



It undoubtedly would have been fine, but I did a lot of research, got a lot of advice from other coffee "enthusiasts," panicked, and changed my mind before it got here. It turns out there are issues, so tomorrow it gets exchanged for something not nearly as good looking but supposedly a much better performer; the Breville Smart.



Don't worry, the spiffy new coffee pot will live in the dining-room, while the plain-jane grinder is relegated to hide in the coffee room with the espresso machine and its grinder.

We ended up doing a lot of driving around when we were in Northern California, including a stop at Michael Chiarello's store in Yountville. But we didn't buy any cooking stuff or even any wine while we were there. Just lots of Christmas stuff. We did do some cheese shopping while we were up there, and ended up going to the Matos Cheese Factory.



The factory itself is a small out building on a smallish dairy farm (lots of dairy up there), in exurban Santa Rosa, up a long dirt road. Thank God for GPS, right? Anyway, the family owners, their cheese factory and their cheese have strong Portuguese roots, but the lady working the counter was from Mexico. We ended up entertaining one another in Spanish making fun of the Portuguese, while Linda walked around the farm. Beautiful farm, very well maintained; but with enough mud, cow-poop, and cats who work for their living, to be a working dairy operation and not a "hobby" farm, if you know what I mean.

We got the Spanish speaking discount and ended up with an immense piece of cheese. Great stuff, we're still working on it.

We also bought a bunch of cheese at the Molsberry Market in Santa Rosa. Good cheese selection, but it's just a super market and not very picturesque. Among other delicacies -- cocoa rind dry Jack.

I got a couple of cookbooks from Santa. Santa was inspired by the fabulous dinner we had in Healdsburg at Zin on the same trip to give me, _Down Home: Downtown, Seasonal Recipes from Two Sonoma Wine Country Restaurants_. The other was Adrian Ferra's, _The Family Meal_. At first glance, both books are fabulous.

BDL


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Santa got his lists all screwed up this year, somehow I ended up on the nice list.

I received a meat slicer and a pasta machine.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I got a nice bradley smoker. Love it. Thanks wife!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Santa forgot to bring me anything /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

BUT he told me I can do cooking course in Thailand in January /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Haul BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

2 new woks with rings and handware . Graters, paring and 10 inch chefs knife. Garlic peeler, non stick chillable rolling pin. and a copy of out of print book. Ice Carving Made Easy by Joe Amendola (CIA PRESS)


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


> A few days far away from the daily grind ... How does a quiet hideaway and superb seaviews sound ? Madrid is an interior metropolis, and I was born and raised in two cities on the sea ... So, the sea ...
> 
> Happy Holidays ... Wings, wheels and uncountable air miles ...


A trip for two is actually a trip for The 3 Wise Men ( 6th January ), more celebrated here in Spain than St. Nicholas ( Klaus ) on December 24th & 25th ... I have wings, wheels and uncountable air miles ... Off to Malta on the 1st, returning 5th ... Shall check out the epicurisim of course and post a thread for all of you.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Bitzy:

Wow ... Cool ... Fabulous ... Thai cuisine is one of my Asian favourites, besides Japanese and Indian ... However, Madrid lacks true experts in this specialised cuisine. As a  matter of fact, there is so much knowledge to bring home too ... 

I would not recommend any Asian restaurant here in Madrid except for  Japanese, Chef Ric Sanz´s Hotel Wellington´s Kabuki ... he is a master and a wizard and there is one Indian, Swagat which means Welcome,  and all the expats from India, Canada, The USA, Australia, Ireland and The U.K. book up the venue. The restaurant was recommended to me by a friend from London. The owner Shabani is an absolute delight too.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Boar D´ Laze:  What is your viewpoint on Ferran Adriá ´s latest book, Family Meal ? 

Margcata.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Margaux, I didn't want this to just sit unanswered... but I haven't really gone through it yet.  At first blush, it looks very interesting and is a book I think will get used more than the vast majority of my others.

BDL


----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 31, 2011)

That copper coffee maker is very neat! How exactly does it work?

Santa brought me a lovely set of wine vinegars from Niagara, and a very nice olive oil, along with a bread dipper set! He also brought me an Ipad to do all my recipe apps with!!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted by *adarlingshot* 


> That copper coffee maker is very neat! How exactly does it work?


You put an appropriate amount of medium-grind ground coffee in the glass vessel. Then, make sure the siphon is mounted so the filter is in the glass vessel and the gasket on the tube is tightly sealed to the copper vessel.

Fill the copper vessel with very hot water. Screw the top all the way down. Use the counterweight/handle on the balance arm to lift the copper vessel. Open the cap on the spirit lamp, and rest the copper vessel on top of the cap. Light the spirit lamp.

When the water boils, steam forms and creates pressure, which forces the water through the siphon and into the glass vessel. When the water has evacuated the copper vessel it is lighter than the counterweight, and it rises. The cap on the spirit lamp snaps shut, extinguishing the flame. As the empty copper vessel cools, its internal pressure changes from greater to lower than atmospheric pressure.

Meanwhile the coffee steeps.

When the pressure in the copper vessel is low enough, air pressure forces the brewed coffee back through the filter on the siphon, through the siphon, and back into the copper vessel.

Coffee is served by drawing it from the copper vessel using the spigot mounted on its bottom.

Compared to any good vacuum pot the coffee itself is much of a muchness. A very clear, clean flavor; good body (if it's present in the beans); and quite mellow. It also does a great job of brewing tea -- and holds the pot warm without any tea leaves left stewing.

Yes it's a gimmick; and yes it's as expensive as it looks. The woman who sold us ours is in Michigan, she sources parts from Belgium and has them finished in Minnesota by an uber competent machine shop there. She sells in three different finishes. In order of increasing price they are copper with gold plated accents; palladium plate, and gold plate. They are all in the "if you have to ask" price range.

Here's a link to Royal Coffee, the people from whom we purchased (great service, btw). Don't forget to watch the video.

There are also Asian made clones which are less, but still, expensive. As far as I know those are only available in 16oz and smaller small sizes. Ours is 32oz, and when everything is said and done, serves a bit more than 24oz.

Elegant. Fun. And really delicious. We're delighted!

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

while we don't really do the traditional' big ticket' stuff gift giving, we put money into a vacation kitty...there is nothing that i really want or need in the kitchen. not saying i have everything, just that it's not worth me cleaning it, storing it or after the amusement wears off, just looking at it and feeling guilty that i'm not using it, if you know what i mean.....so while not food related in a material sense, we are heading to mexico for 6 maybe 8 weeks next week...there, i will be eating and drinking and looking, watching and tasting...i love mexico and i love the mexican people.....looking forward to bicycling  to  market everyday to buy fresh produce and buying fresh fish off the local fishermen to return to the beach to grill.....la vida es buena!

joey


----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks so much! Very cool! I will check them out! Coffee with a show!


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well Santa didn't get me a thing ..... I however bought myself 2 Matfer Bourgeat black carbon steel pans a  8.5" and a 12" if I remember the sizes right and so far I am absolutely loving them.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Dyangojo,

Me too. I am off for nearly 20 days and we needed a getaway with warmer climate and the sea, afterall, we are tucked into an interior cosmopolitan city with tons of air pollution. Though Malta, was not ideal as it was only 54 degrees farenheit and foggy and drizzling most of the time we spent in Valletta. However, none the less it was a lovely trip. Lots of street food and markets to explore and a ferry ride to Gozo --- Much better however, for May, June ...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margaux,

please, just call me joey..it's easier...durango is the name of the small ski town i live in in colorado. malta.....i have a sailing friend that i crewed with for years who is from malta...it's on my bucket list for sure. since you are passionate about music are you familiar with joseph calleja? he is called the 'maltese tenor'....beautiful voice....enjoy the link...

joey


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Joey,

Fine. Yes, I have a CD of the Maltese Tenor Joseph Calleja. Yes, he does have an impressively beautiful voice. Unfortunately, he is not very known here.  I shall listen to the You Tube now. Have a lovely day. Thanks.

Though I have been to Colorado, I have not been to Durango. I recall Denver --- and Breckenridge and the architecture being

quite lovely. We were enroute to Alburquerque, Taos and Santa Fe on that trip. Have good friends in Santa Fe.  

Margaux.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margaux, 

just a quickie geography trip to durango. durango is in the 4 corners region of the state...the very southwest corner. it's where the great states of utah, arizona, new mexico and colorado meet. from albuquerque head N for 250 miles and you'll run smack into durango...southwest of telluride, northeast of the continental divide, so lots of 14,000 ft mountains and national forests. truly, truly majestic. santa fe is a wonderful special place with diverse people and food, but like a lot of other trendy spots it's gotten expensive so the diversity of it's people dwindles and suffers as locals who can no longer afford to live there leave.....very sad indeed. if i was a painter i would find some way to live there though....great landscapes, desert colors,sunsets...are you familiar with georgia o'keefe's work? enjoy your day..and the invitation stands...if you're ever in durango, please stop by...

joey


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I didn't get any kitchen gear for Christmas this year. HubbyDearest tried to pull a fast one on me,  but I headed him off at the pass.  A few months ago our ancient waffle iron finally sighed and died.  So Santa decided that I should have a new one.  While I did want/need the thing, I had something else in mind for my Christmas present.  I told him I thought it should be our anniversary gift instead (Dec 13th), and he agreed.  So I went shopping and found the All-Clad 4X4 Belgian waffle maker at Williams Sonoma.  We are both very happy with the waffles I've made so far...breakfast,  savory,  dessert---all wonderful.  It was pricey,  but if it lasts half as long as the previous one did (47 years!) --- well,  I'll probably be gone before it will.  LOL!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a bit slow on the up beat lately...

Santa was very generous again this year, he brought a new Honda CRV

(our 10 year old Buick had more than 100k miles on it)

and a 37 inch LCD HDTV

(we had a 19 inch old style, huge one, not even flat screen).

Football never looked so good!

Do you know much those BIG RED BOWS from car dealers cost? 

I told Santa that he didn't have to do that.


----------



## amyp (Jan 19, 2012)

Kitchen gear is all I seem to get every year, being the master of the kitchen 'n all. My family were kind enough to get me a spaghetti measure like this one, which in my opinion is a genius invention! I also got one of these cakesicle baking trays which I have also been using a lot lately too. Kinda hoping I get a new set of good knives for my birthday /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm a bit slow on the up beat lately...
> 
> _*Santa was very generous again this year, he brought a new Honda CRV *_
> 
> ...


I am sooo jealous! The CRV is what I wanted when HubbyDearest and I went shopping for a new car in 2010. We bought the FIT instead, which is turned out to be a wonderful alternative, but the CRV is still the one I would rather have had.


----------



## gemathena (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been looking for a Royal Coffeemaker modern Copper balance, vacuum syphon. Could you please tell me where you purchased your coffeemaker? Thank you.


----------

